# Irritating commentary that I had to comment on



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Pulled this off a website article about service workers being cheated out of tips, breaks and pay. Yes, they were done wrong but this commentary that followed irritated me.

"Working restaurant gigs is psychologically exhausting, and all servers, baristas and bartenders deserve a bottomless supply of champagne.

Also, automatic debt repayment and beds with real sheets and a quarterly break from ALL human beings. These measures should be legislated ASAP."


I worked my rear off in high-end restaurants when younger, I never considered it psychologically exhausting.

A barista? How flipping angry do people get over a messed up coffee? NM, nowadays probably pretty angry but at least they can remake the order and don't face being put on hold while the incident is investigated. I can't redo a ride if the pax thinks I made a mistake.

Dealing with traffic, cops, drunks, students, insert your worst pax here... that's psychologically exhausting.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

\\RANT ON

I feel you, MHR .
While we're on the Subject, where the Hell does the Word "Barista" come from?
I will tell you:
It is Italian, and it translates to something like "Bartender" or Server.

I get a kick out of these Guys telling me during a Ride: "Well, I 'm a Barista".
Me: "Not you're not"
Him: "Indeed I am"
Me: "You are a 25 Year old Punk, a Millennial, living with your Parents, can't afford a Car, or an Apartment, You are simply a Guy who gives out Coffee.

That is why I make my own Brew. And I am very picky when it comes to my Coffee.
I take it black with a Shot of "Red-Eye".
Total Cost = 27 Cents.

Usually, the Rest of the Ride with the "Barista" is very Quiet, I turn on my Tunes, crank it up for my "Barista".
They never like it, because it is Rammstein.
And we split giving ourselves a 1-Star.
\\RANT OFF.

Have a great Weekend, MHR


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I always thought "barista" meant "overpaid pretentious coffee peddler".

No, I don't want to try a mocha double-latte frappa-cappa-Frank Zappa-ccino with stevia and soy milk. I want Maxwell House or Folgers, with sugar and some real milk - not those fake creamers with the foil lids I can't pull off. And I don't want a 8-grain pumpkin and hazelnut scone with French vanilla cream cheese icing, I want a doughnut. A glazed doughnut just like my father ate, and his father before him, and his father before him.

Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

PERFECT, Spotscat !


----------

